# How to catch a goat?



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 19, 2014)

Back story.  We have a 4h County Fair where I live.  It is in July.  A pygmy escaped, traveled through our very rural county park and approx. 3 miles away.  I work for the local sheriff's department and there have been many attempts to catch her.  She has found a great place, by the river on a embankment that our county has dumped rip rap over to stop erosion. Only problem is that she is on a heavily traveled road.  the owners from the 4H did not claim her, did not even own up to having her, no one there would.  She is a pest to the owners of the property she is on and they have contacted our small animal control.  He tried to catch her but couldn't.  His only option is to shoot her, since she has been deemed a pest.  Luckily he is busy.  I have been leaving feed out for her, just enough to give her a taste hoping I can get close enough to grab her.  To top things off she has kidded.  I'd say the kid is approx. 3 weeks old, and they are quick but now the kid is injured.  It's front right leg looks to be dislocated, I am hoping to catch it and force her to respond, only problem is that as I said it is a cliff face and all open land around.  No where to pen her or corner her, so I have to be fast and have a couple of people.  I keep getting closer to catching her but if I don't get it done soon she will be put down.  Any suggestion would be a great help!!!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 19, 2014)

Also, I do not rope.  So using a lasso, as so many people around here have suggested isn't going to help. lol


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 19, 2014)

Try coaching her with a small bucket of sweet feed, if you can get close enough where she can smell it. Having the baby may have made her a bit more reluctant. Good, luck and I sure hope she doesn't have to be shot.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 19, 2014)

I hope she doesn't have to be shot too. I am hoping that my next day off is nice out so I can get down to where she is.  it's been raining a lot here and I haven't been able to find where she is taking cover from the rain yet.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 19, 2014)

Any way they property owner would let you set up a temporary pen with a small shelter, maybe you could use a calf hutch, put hay and grain in it and hopefully entice her to use it.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 19, 2014)

its the access that is a problem...and I don't want to set it up to close to the road.  it is the busiest county road here, I am surprised they haven't been hit yet. she went off the radar for a bit in august, and most of us assumed coyotes got her.  we have a high population here.  also with her being a pygmy, and the baby so small they are lucky to still be thriving.  there is a bald eagles next just up the river from them, with a very active breeding pair.  Thanks for your input


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 19, 2014)

This is the view from goggle earth.  We are standing in the river looking north and as you can see that is the hill side with the rip-rap on it the line divide is where the road is, and then straight up another hill.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 19, 2014)

I would call in an experienced trapper.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 19, 2014)

Don't you have a live trap?
If not easy to build 
We built a trap one time to catch a hog


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 19, 2014)

I have a live trap, too small for a pygmy though.  That was going to be my next course of action.  Trying to keep this goat from being put down is a lot of work.


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow, that's a difficult area to try and catch a goat (now two).  Food and a live trap are good ideas, wish I had a better one.  Don't know if getting her with a tranqualizer dart is possible...

Kudos to you for trying to help her and her kid, I wish you much luck.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 19, 2014)

norseofcourse said:


> Wow, that's a difficult area to try and catch a goat (now two).  Food and a live trap are good ideas, wish I had a better one.  Don't know if getting her with a tranqualizer dart is possible...
> 
> Kudos to you for trying to help her and her kid, I wish you much luck.



Great idea if possible. best one I have seen including those from me.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 19, 2014)

I would be surprised if a regular trap worked. There is no incentive for the goat to go in. Forage everywhere and obviously finding shelter. What about a tranquilizer dart?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 19, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> I would be surprised if a regular trap worked. There is no incentive for the goat to go in. Forage everywhere and obviously finding shelter. What about a tranquilizer dart?



Caught a hog one time plenty of forage there too it was on a farm full of green field corn and soy beans
Need something that smells sweet
Wouldn't hurt to try
Not likely to get tranquilizer for pygmy goat


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 19, 2014)

Good luck!  She sounds like a survivor. It would be a crying shame for her to be shot.  How bit of a pest can she be?  I'd be tickled to have a tough little goat like that on my property.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 20, 2014)

sweet feed is a savior!!!! I was able to touch her.  I think I will be able to catch her soon


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 20, 2014)

I am SHOCKED! Maybe she is actually tame.
Cool!    

I know she's not out of the woods yet (pun intended ) but sure looks hopeful!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 20, 2014)

Good Luck!


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 20, 2014)

Woohoo you're doing great!!  Woohoo for sweet feed!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 20, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## babsbag (Oct 20, 2014)

She's adorable, I hope you can get her and the baby. You are great to try. Can you let the people know you are working on her so they will withdraw the need to shoot her? It would be best if no other people came around to frighten her while you are trying tame her.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have caught her.  Not the kid though.  I brought her home last night and kept her penned.  planning on taking her back after work and hoping the baby is hungry enough to be lured to her.  I feel bad for separating them but I wasn't able to catch him and he just seemed to get wilder as I tried .  This may seem like the mean way to go about it but I really do think that this is the best way to get him.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 22, 2014)

YAy!  

Hopefully he is there today. Someyimes you gotta do what you gotta do.

How is she doing?


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 22, 2014)

she seems good. just very flighty. she has good body condition, but it did look like she may have vomited yesterday after I got her home.  there was some foamy goop under the cage.  she also has scurs, but they are growing up.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is the picture I thought I posted earlier.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 22, 2014)

So glad you caught her, hope the baby is there and ready to come and see mom. Could you rig together some kind of pen, like pieces of stock panel, but her in it on a lead of course, or tied to a tree or something and then maybe the kid will come into the pen and you can close the gate behind him? He can't be very big so doubt he could jump over.

Could the vomit be from being car sick?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 22, 2014)

So glad you got her!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 23, 2014)

I think the vomit was from being car sick.  I have not seen the kid since the day I caught her.  I went back with her twice yesterday and even though she bleated for him, nothing.  I fear the worse.We have a large coyote population in the area.  I assumed that he would follow his normal routine, and where I caught her they frequented each evening and at mid day.  She is very sweet.  Jumpy, but sweet, and has already settled a lot. Of course, it helps when you have three very persistent girls and a wife who demands all animals be pets(friendly, loving, can't get them out of your way, underfoot, kind of pets)!! we have named her fairy.  Since see escaped from the local fair we thought that was fitting.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2014)

Sorry you were not able to find the kid. 
Great job on getting the doe!

"Fairy" that is sweet!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 23, 2014)

So sorry the kid is no where to be found, but you got the momma and you gave it your best, sometimes that is all we can do.   I like the name; hope she makes a nice adjustment to your home.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2014)

You are now officially a "goatie" This is an honorable title that is not lightly bestowed. Since you went through days and days of trying valiantly to rescue this Fairy from the cold, cruel world, you have earned your title of GOATIE. It also applies to your children and wife.

Goaties try to lure other people into becoming goaties like themselves. It is an incurable disease, the only treatment is more goats! In severly afflicted cases, newbie goaties sell their house and move to acreage so they can get more goats. Goaties milk goats, make cheese and soap, eat goats, raise goats, sell goats, show goats and buy more goats to replace the goats they sold.

You and your family have now entered into the world of goats.

Fairy is a lovely name and you are some special person to try so hard to rescue her. So sorry about the kid, but we all commend you for having such a great heart.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 23, 2014)

If this is your first and only goat she needs a buddy.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2014)

and
    

 BECAUSE IT IS SO TRUE!
*"and buy more goats to replace the goats they sold."
*
Oh my gosh, I am dyin' here! If that statement isn't the best description of a goatie than I don't know what else is!

and..*"Goaties try to lure other people into becoming goaties like themselves. It is an incurable disease, the only treatment is more goats!"
*
Should I just start now.... 
"My name is Southern, and I am a goat addict... I have been a goat addict for years... I ADMIT this."

@Baymule  you are very insightful!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 23, 2014)

Wait until Baymule gets her first goat 

Hi, my name is babsbag and I have been addicted to goats for 6 years...


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 24, 2014)

luckily this is not my first goat.  I became a "goatie" last year and my side effects seem to be rescuing goats.  not the first one to be brought home from less than ideal conditions, but the first I have had to actively try to catch running wild.  Thanks for the info.  I still have hopes that the kid is around some where.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Nov 21, 2014)

What's predicament!! So the owners that could never be located have come forward after I caught her over 4 weeks ago. And I don't know what to do. They want her back....not surprising I did the work, but my girls have become attached. I talked to both the wife and husband both her were not very pleasant and after they goad said " just keep her" thing is I don't want to just keep her. I want a thank you for saving her. I know that may sound off but I think that has rubbed me the wrong way. That they made no effort and I understand them wanting her back but where is the "thank you?" I told them I was not going to fight over a goat and would return her and we could settle up over the feed. Since she had been quarantined, along with wormed and her hooves trimmed. What are your opinions about this all?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 21, 2014)

So, this goat who escaped in July....that you busted your butt to catch...is now being re-claimed by her former owners?  The same folks who didn't bother to try and catch her themselves?

Along with the "thank you " that they surely owe you - I'd charge them a hefty recovery fee along with feed and board charges. 

I'd go about $5.00 per day for 'room and board' and maybe about $100 for the 'catch' fee PLUS the worming and feet trimming.   I'd say at least $250.... That ought to show how much they want her back.

I might be erring on the high side just a little...but you worked your behind off on this goat and you deserve to be compensated for it!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 21, 2014)

They have no claim to the goat.
In your OP they didn't even admit ownership.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Nov 21, 2014)

They hadn't admitted ownership to the sheriffs department most likely to not get a ticket. But they heard she has been caught and called to find who had her!!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 21, 2014)

My neighbor is having this same issue with a pig.  The pig got loose and was running around on a very busy road.  My neighbor and his cousin spent about 6 hours catching the pig.  A few days later the owner shows up and wants his pig back.  Neighbor said no way, I caught him, he's mine.  They got into a big argument, said they would call the sheriff and said something about karma.  Neighbor hasn't heard a word since.  He figures if they show up again all he is going to say is "what pig?".   They will need a warrant into the freezer to find the pig now .   As far as karma goes, I threw this couple off my place last summer when they showed up to buy chickens, offered me 20% of what I was asking and then proceeded to berate me for being "stupid"  for not taking their offer. 

I agree with FEM.  Present them with a bill and see if they want the goat back now.  Since your kids are attached I guess you can't hide the goat in the freezer.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 21, 2014)

There would be no way on God's green earth I would give them back the goat, no matter what they offer. The goat was destined to die out there and they didn't care so IMO they are not suited to own a goat or any other animal for that matter.

You didn't catch the goat for them, you caught it for you AND for the safety of the goat. You cared about an animal, good for you. It is not as if they posted a reward or a wanted sign.

You will never get a thank you from them, but maybe you will get one from the goat, that is what matters. It is HER life you saved.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Nov 21, 2014)

I agree with you all. But I took the goat to them. Explained to my little girls the value of being a good person and not knowing what everyone else is going through.  I was slightly offended when he said he'd sell her to me for fifty dollars and when I said no thank you he offered me forty for gas and catching her. Why would that not be the first thing? I hope he has seen a good heart and tries to emulate it.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 21, 2014)

bloonskiller, you do have a good heart.  I'm kind of like everyone else, they made no effort to try to catch her, didn't claim her until you had her, your girls got attached to her and now they wanted her back.  probably should have been a cold day in july before they got her back.  was a painful but good lesson for your daughters.  i almost hope you told them to keep their $40.  they're small donkey people in my opinion.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Nov 21, 2014)

I did tell him to keep it. It was like a slap in the face since he and his wife had acted like jacka$$es!


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 21, 2014)

good for you and you gotta feel sorry for the poor goat.  like i said small donkey people


----------



## babsbag (Nov 21, 2014)

You are a better person than I am that's for sure. You did the right thing but I know it had to be hard.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 21, 2014)

You did good taking the high road - but I know that had to be hard...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 21, 2014)

sorry to hear that it turned out this way....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 21, 2014)

bloonskiller911 said:


> I agree with you all. But I took the goat to them. Explained to my little girls the value of being a good person and not knowing what everyone else is going through.  I was slightly offended when he said he'd sell her to me for fifty dollars and when I said no thank you he offered me forty for gas and catching her. Why would that not be the first thing? I hope he has seen a good heart and tries to emulate it.



Awesome. I would have had great difficulty with this as well, but in the long run it was the right way to handle things. Maybe just maybe, you never know; that little goat will find it's way back to you.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 21, 2014)

Not only are you a good goat Daddy, but you are a good little girl's Daddy too! It is not always easy to do the right thing, but you are definitely the better person in this ordeal.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Nov 25, 2014)

I think you all for your comments.  it has definitely been a hard decision, especially when the majority of my family have all voiced the same thing, that I shouldn't have taken her back. You never know she may end up back with me.  Supposedly they are going to try and show her at the fair again this coming July, they better do a lot of work with her!! If she gets loose again and I catch her I will definitely not be giving her back!!  Now I just have to find a pygmy for my wife and girls now.  This is the second one that we have rescued that has left our home.  The first was older and I didn't want the girls to see her pass, so I put her down, then this last one.  They'll get one I am sure of it!!


----------

